

2 Cups 100 Floors - leafo
https://pnjct.wordpress.com/2015/08/28/2-cups-100-floors/

======
ahallerberg
I'm glad that I didn't judge this one by the first 6 letters. Some great math
and algorithms here.

~~~
moepstar
Hahaha - i also have been half-expecting something weird involving 2 naked
ladies...

